

All new Kindle Fire models will show Amazon's Special Offers lock screen ads - ktsmith
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3298418/new-kindle-fire-hd-special-offers

======
ConstantineXVI
I won't buy such a thing, no matter how good a device it might be otherwise.
Putting ads front and center means whoever's writing the checks for the ads
has the first say on the device, not the person holding it.

~~~
ktsmith
I won't be buying a new kindle in large part due to how disappointed I was
with the first Fire. The ads are the final nail in the coffin though. While
I've read a number of people writing positive things about the ads (coupons
for amazon mp3 etc) it's still not something I care to see on a device I'm
spending hundreds of dollars on.

------
esolyt
This is what I like about Android forks! Who wants that boring dull stock
Android lockscreen? Let's have some ads in there.

